
Can Real-Time Video Watermarking Take a Bite Out of Piracy? - shvetusya
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a20201/safestream-real-time-video-watermarking/
======
simonlamprell
This changes everything!

~~~
mdelano
It absolutely does. This drastically reduces the friction of watermarking
video content.

